# 70-73 Pontiac 350 front engine Brackets



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello forum members, I’m in need for some 70-73 350 front Engine brackets, alt, steering pump, a/c as well if anyone has any that would be willing to part with, I believe the motor I have is a 70-73 , I know you members have a lot better idea that will work for me, Thank you


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

pinion head here probably has everything you need, or for sure can tell you what you need. He'll probably chime in when he sees this thread.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

uh oh

call me tomorrow I should be able to help out with pulleys and power steering for 71 n newer
I have 70 stuff also ... ac brackets n pulleys too

what year are you working on ....

Scott

206 465 9165

pinion head can probably help tooo


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

I appreciate your help bigD and Scott, here are some pics of the motor before I pulled it out of the car ( which was a 1973 Lemans Sport Coupe with GTO package ). Motor seems to run really good considering it’s looks and it cobbled mess. Hope this helps, I really don’t need the a/c brackets due to most of that has been removed somewhere before I took ownership of the car. Thank you


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh and I meant to mention , the story I also was told by the person I bought it from said that the 400 that the car was born with was blown up, pulled and replaced with this motor which I guess is a 350, and a mild cam, Edelbrock aluminum intake and the carb that was on it was a quadra jet four barrel which was in dries need of a rebuild which I was able to buy a Edelbrock 1406 carb off eBay which truely helped this poor motor start and run. Now, I have forgotten a lot when it comes to Pontiac engines, but I’m thinking someone has put the 400 cid cylinder heads on the 350 block, but not 100% and I’m sure someone could help me out and truely find out. Thank you


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Here’s the number I seen behind the passenger ( Right Side ) Cylinder head 481990 , from what I have search is a 350 block.


----------

